# WORD Table of Contents format



## konew1 (May 21, 2008)

I have an inherited document where the headings are typed in uppercase but they appear in the table of contents in title case (ie upper case for first letter of each word, with the rest in lower case).
When I create a new heading in the document (in upper case to match the rest) it comes into the table of contents in upper case.  I made new title 2 and this is my TOC. How do I make it match without having to change it every time the page numbers move.

Table of Contents

1.	Executive Summary	2
2.	SALES AND RESALES	3
3.	Operating Events	             6


----------



## gwkenny (May 21, 2008)

In the document check the font of the headings.  I bet they are typed in title case, but the font is set at ALL CAPS.

Just type "Sales and Resales" as you normally would in the document.  Then go into Format/Font on the menu and make sure "ALL CAPS" is checked off.


----------



## konew1 (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic.  Works perfectly.  Thanks


----------

